
OpenAI has developed new baseline tool for improving deep reinforcement learning - grey_shirts
https://futurism.com/elon-musks-research-venture-has-trained-ai-to-teach-itself/
======
westurner
[https://blog.openai.com/openai-baselines-
dqn/](https://blog.openai.com/openai-baselines-dqn/) (May 2017)

Deep Learning RL (Reinforcement Learning) algos in this batch of OpenAI RL
baselines: DQN, Double Q Learning, Prioritized Replay, Dueling DQN

Src:
[https://github.com/openai/baselines](https://github.com/openai/baselines)

~~~
westurner
[https://blog.openai.com/baselines-
acktr-a2c/](https://blog.openai.com/baselines-acktr-a2c/) (August 2017)

ACKTR & A2C (~=A3C)

(The GitHub readme lists: A2C, ACKTR, DDPG, DQN, PPO, TRPO)

... openai/baselines/commits/master:
[https://github.com/openai/baselines/commits/master](https://github.com/openai/baselines/commits/master)

